# Live foods for Betta Splendens



## MWA_HA_HA (Jun 14, 2012)

Bloodworms










Bio
Blood worms are very common live foods that can be easily found at a wider range of pet stores, they are no where nearly as common as live foods such as brine shrimp though. Bloodworms are small red worm looking creatures, they are actually midge larvae So I wouldn't recommend keeping them longer inside your house than needed.

Brine Shrimp (Artemia)










Bio
Brine shrimp are most likely the easiest to cultivate, most common live food available on the market today for fish, they usually are fed to juvenile or small fish as they loose there nutritional value as they get bigger. By the time they are bigger they have already lost most of there nutritional value so there are little reasons to feed them to a larger fish, while a smaller fish would readily except the smaller, younger ones that have a high nutrition content. Larger fish are unlikely to eat such small foods

Mosquito larvae










Bio
Mosquito larvae are one of my personal favorite foods to feed to my fish. They absolutely love the mosquito larvae and the way that the larvae wiggles around, since this is mosquito larvae though it is another live food I wouldn't recommend keeping or cultivating inside. It is somewhat uncommon to findin stored though, I would only recommend getting them if you can find somewhere reputable to purchase them from

Black worms










Bio
Black worms are very nutritional for bettas. They are known to carry certain parasites though if left untreated and if aquaried from the wild. there are quite a few sellers of black worms online and I out definitely recommend those. Bettas really enjoy black worms 

Daphnia










Bio
Daphnia is a fairly common aquarium food in the trade, mostly used in Betta keeping for bloated bettas as it helps them especially bettas that have been over fed. Most fish readily accept this food and it is widely available, also very easy to cultivate on your own. This particular food is also known as water fleas. I have found frozen varieties of this food at petsmart before

Vinegar eels










Bio
Vinegar eels get there name from commonly occuring in vinegar, they are easily found and cultivated too. They are sold like micro worms and in cultures that are easy to do. They are ideal for most small adult species of fish such as smaller tetras, micro rasboras, along with fry too


Glassworms










Bio
Glass worms are Phantom midge larvae, somewhat similar to bloodworms but smaller suited for smaller fish, but can also be consumed by bettas as well. They are somewhat uncommon but can be cultivated in an outdoor pong given that you keep them vey clean, sanitizer etc, I would more so recommend buying from a reputable fish store/shop instead of going through the hassle of raising your own.

Micro worms










Bio
Micro worms are very small creatures commonly sold and aquaried in the aquarium trade, they are mostly used for raising and feeding fry due to there small size. Micro worms are somewhat easy to cultivate. 



*Credits for pictures ONLY*
Vinegar Eels 1
Buy Microworms - microworm cultures for purchase
Glass Worms (Chaoborus Or Corethra Larvae) | The Fish Guide
Bloodworms (Midge Larvae) Is Common Life Food For Aquarium Fish And Live-Bait For Fishing. Stock Photo 11364430 : Shutterstock
Brine Shrimp
Mosquito larvae
Worm Man's Worm and Crickets Farm. California Black Worms
Daphnia


----------

